# Wow, pimping my frames !



## GolemX (27. Juli 2008)

Hi all,
Ich wollte mal fragen woran es liegen könnte, das mein alter PC: WinXP sp2, 3000Xp 3Gig Ram und eine X850, bei den gleichen Einstellungen 30% bessere Fps zustande bringt wie mein "neuer Rechner"; Vista Home Premium, Opteron (1core) @ 2,4 GHZ. 3 Gig und eine 7900 GT m 512 mb.
Mein Grafikeinstellungen sind alle auf medium eingestellt, aber dennoch bekomme ich in Städte we Shattrath ~12 fps außerhalb so um die 30, je nachdem, manchmal auch weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine Treiber sind alle aktualisiert und ich befolgte schon jemand anderen sein Vorschlag und löschte die Cache folder, etc.  
Aber leider ohne viel erfolg. 

Irgendwelche tipps ?


----------



## HeaD87 (27. Juli 2008)

also auf den ersten blick ist dein "neuer pc" nicht wirklich schneller als dein alter o.0 und vista kostet halt auf alten system spieleleistung


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Juli 2008)

Falls du Vista auch nur mit 1GB RAM laufen hast, dann ist das kein Wunder.


----------



## GolemX (27. Juli 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Falls du Vista auch nur mit 1GB RAM laufen hast, dann ist das kein Wunder.



Nene, hatte mich vertippt, 
in meinem "neueren" PC sind 3 Gb Arbeitsspeicher drinnen.

edit; so jetzt aber


----------



## Hans Petter (27. Juli 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Falls du Vista auch nur mit 1GB RAM laufen hast, dann ist das kein Wunder.




Weiß ja Nichtt Aber Bei Mir Braucht Vista nur mit Antivirus und das nötigste 1GB oder auch 1.2GB von RAM ohne was zumachen^^

Würde mich wundern 1GB für vista WTF


----------



## HeaD87 (27. Juli 2008)

meinste deine cpu mit 3ghz? oder den ram (gibts noch garnicht mit 3ghz) und wieviel mb ram hast du jetzt genau?


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Juli 2008)

GolemX schrieb:


> Nene, hatte mich vertippt,
> in meinem "neueren" PC sind 3 Ghz drinnen.


Das war nicht die Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GolemX (27. Juli 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das war nicht die Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol ich lach mich kaputt. 
Ich wollte eigentlich mit meinem "Ich hab mich vertippt" Post dass mit dem Ghz und Gb´s richtigstellen,..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja kann jedem mal passieren, 
was ich sagen wollte ist in meinem neuen PC sind 3gig´s drinnen = 3x 1gb Ram.  

So jetzt aber,..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jekyll_do (28. Juli 2008)

Zur Framerate und Spielbarkeit von WoW möchte ich folgenden Artikel von PC Games Hardware empfehlen: 

PC Games Hardware: WoW Benchmarks

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: WoW ist stark Cpu- und Ram-limitiert. Irgendwo hakt es da also bei dir, 3 Gb Ram reichen völlig aus für Vista+WoW, die CPU scheint auch ok zu sein. 

Benutzt du unterschiedlichce Ram-Reigel? 3 Ram Riegel sind auf jeden Fall ungewöhnlich. Was sagt der Vista-Leistungsindex? Hier könntest du schnell die Schwachstelle finden. 

mfg

edit: Mit welcher Auflösung spielst du eigentlich?


----------



## GolemX (28. Juli 2008)

jekyll_do schrieb:


> Zur Framerate und Spielbarkeit von WoW möchte ich folgenden Artikel von PC Games Hardware empfehlen:
> 
> PC Games Hardware: WoW Benchmarks
> 
> ...



Hmm ich werde mal den Artikel durchlesen, danke schonmal. 

Zu den Fragen, Es sind 3 gleiche Speicherriegel (3x 1gb, Hersteller: Geil, DDR-400) 
Vista´s Leistungstool bewertet mein PC mit 4,2 
Und spielen tue ich in der Auflösung: 1680x1050

Hier mal den Leistungsinfo Protokoll. 



> Prozessor AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 148 4,2 4,2
> Ergibt sich aus der niedrigsten Teilbewertung
> 
> Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) 3,00 GB - 4,6
> ...


----------



## xFraqx (28. Juli 2008)

Hm das ist komisch. Beende mal alle unnötigen Anwendungeen , stell die Grafik von WoW aufs allerniedrigste und dann wieder ganz Hoch. Eventuell klappts


----------



## claet (28. Juli 2008)

auch wenn du 3gb ram hast, trotzdem sagt meiner meinung nach die erste antwort alles aus .. ein single-core mit 3ghz und 400er ram is nicht die welt ..

und außerdem, ich hab die ganze zeit auf nem core2duo e6600 mit ner 7900gt gezockt und in shatt fällt die fps schon ordentlich runter, 20 war auch bei mir schonmal drin wenn viele leute rumstanden. und den rest erklärt der gepostete artikel (den ich übrigens sehr interessant fand!)


----------



## xFraqx (28. Juli 2008)

claet schrieb:


> auch wenn du 3gb ram hast, trotzdem sagt meiner meinung nach die erste antwort alles aus .. ein single-core mit 3ghz und 400er ram is nicht die welt ..
> 
> und außerdem, ich hab die ganze zeit auf nem core2duo e6600 mit ner 7900gt gezockt und in shatt fällt die fps schon ordentlich runter, 20 war auch bei mir schonmal drin wenn viele leute rumstanden. und den rest erklärt der gepostete artikel (den ich übrigens sehr interessant fand!)



WoW läuft auf meinem alten PC mit 3GHz SingleCore , 7600 GS und 1GB DDR-333 Ram auf 35 - 40 Frames mit 4xAA und allem auf hoch außer Geländeentfernung , Bodenobjekte und Bodenobjektradius. In Shat hab ich 25 FpS.


----------



## claet (28. Juli 2008)

hm .. okay eins fällt mir noch ein, addons können ganz schön leistung fressen.

ich weiß, dass ich meins mit etlichen addons total überladen hab *g*

bei dem te vllt auch der fall?


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Juli 2008)

claet schrieb:


> auch wenn du 3gb ram hast, trotzdem sagt meiner meinung nach die erste antwort alles aus .. ein single-core mit 3ghz und 400er ram is nicht die welt ..


Also auch wenn die Anforderungen bei WoW im Laufe der Jahre etwas angestiegen ist, sollte das ohne Probleme laufen. Damals zu Anfangszeiten von WoW hatte ich nur einen 2,2Ghz Pentium 4 mit 1 GB Ram gehabt und es ging auch. 
Shattrath ist nun mal sehr extrem was die Anforderungen angeht. In leeren Gegenden komme ich manchmal locker im Bereich von 200 FPS, aber in Shattrath geht selbst mein Rechner runter auf teilweise < 40 FPS und mein Rechner kann man wirklich nicht als langsam bezeichnen.


----------



## xFraqx (28. Juli 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also auch wenn die Anforderungen bei WoW im Laufe der Jahre etwas angestiegen ist, sollte das ohne Probleme laufen. Damals zu Anfangszeiten von WoW hatte ich nur einen 2,2Ghz Pentium 4 mit 1 GB Ram gehabt und es ging auch.
> Shattrath ist nun mal sehr extrem was die Anforderungen angeht. In leeren Gegenden komme ich manchmal locker im Bereich von 200 FPS, aber in Shattrath geht selbst mein Rechner runter auf teilweise < 40 FPS und mein Rechner kann man wirklich nicht als langsam bezeichnen.



Screenshot bitte :E Wenn dem wirklich so ist , sollte Blizzard dringend  mal die Engine aufbessern für die Leute die eben keinen PIII und 256 MB Ram haben...


----------



## claet (29. Juli 2008)

Ne da hat Dagonzo schon vollkommen Recht. In leeren und nicht so aufwändigen Gebieten is des auch mit nem schwachen System kein Problem. Ich bezog meinen Post natürlich auf Shattrath oder OG bei ner Ally-Invasion (Sie haben gestern Abend Thrall getötet - Ihr Schweine!)

Ich zock normalerweise absolut flüssig mit 60-100 fps, aber das war gestern ne Dia Show! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Juli 2008)

@ xFraqx

Also einen Screenshot gibts nicht. Das musst du mir schon so glauben. Ich schaffe mit meinem Rechner ja auch in Crysis 40-50FPS mit High-Details und 1280x1024er Auflösung. Warum also sollte bei einem Spiel wie WoW, mit relativ anspruchsloser Grafik, bis nahe 200FPS ein Problem sein?
Das Problem in WoW ist die Anzahl der Spieler und da hat Shattrath nun mal die größte Bevölkerungsdichte. Hier wird die Belastungsgrenze der Server schon fast überschritten. 
Jeder kennt es doch, wenn es Raids auf Hauptstädte gibt, das selbst die Blizzardserver stark in die Knie gehen oder sogar abstürzen und neu gestartet werden müssen.


----------



## xFraqx (29. Juli 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> @ xFraqx
> 
> Also einen Screenshot gibts nicht. Das musst du mir schon so glauben. Ich schaffe mit meinem Rechner ja auch in Crysis 40-50FPS mit High-Details und 1280x1024er Auflösung. Warum also sollte bei einem Spiel wie WoW, mit relativ anspruchsloser Grafik, bis nahe 200FPS ein Problem sein?
> Das Problem in WoW ist die Anzahl der Spieler und da hat Shattrath nun mal die größte Bevölkerungsdichte. Hier wird die Belastungsgrenze der Server schon fast überschritten.
> Jeder kennt es doch, wenn es Raids auf Hauptstädte gibt, das selbst die Blizzardserver stark in die Knie gehen oder sogar abstürzen und neu gestartet werden müssen.



Naja das hat aber nichts mit deinem Rechner sondern eher mit der schrottigen Server Software zu tun , die nichtmal 10000 Spieler packt.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Juli 2008)

Meine Rede.^^
Aber schrottig oder nicht, man hat einfach gar keine richtigen Vergleiche um zu sagen, was die Software auf den Servern wirklich taugt. Nehme ich jetzt mal HdRO zum Vergleich, dann war es da auch nicht besser. Die Frage ist eigentlich, was ist technisch wirklich möglich?


----------



## xFraqx (29. Juli 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Meine Rede.^^
> Aber schrottig oder nicht, man hat einfach gar keine richtigen Vergleiche um zu sagen, was die Software auf den Servern wirklich taugt. Nehme ich jetzt mal HdRO zum Vergleich, dann war es da auch nicht besser. Die Frage ist eigentlich, was ist technisch wirklich möglich?



Soweit ich weiß können bei EVE Online mehr als 15.000 Spieler gleichzeitig online sein. ( EVE hat nur einen Server , nicht wie WoW verschiedene Realms ).


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Juli 2008)

Naja stellt sich die Frage ob sich da auch so viel Spieler auf einen Haufen befinden wie in WoW. Kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, das sich da 100 Spieler oder mehr wenige Quadratmeter Boden teilen. Oder gibt es da auch solche Raids auf andere Planeten mit 100 Spielern?


----------



## xFraqx (29. Juli 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Naja stellt sich die Frage ob sich da auch so viel Spieler auf einen Haufen befinden wie in WoW. Kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, das sich da 100 Spieler oder mehr wenige Quadratmeter Boden teilen. Oder gibt es da auch solche Raids auf andere Planeten mit 100 Spielern?



Ehrlich gesagt ich weiß es nicht , aber es gab mal irgendwann ne Meldung dass 70.000 Spieler gleichzeitig Online waren , was ein Rekord ist. Die Welt von EVE ist in etwa so groß wie die von WoW.


----------



## Einsam (30. Juli 2008)

GolemX schrieb:


> Hi all,
> Ich wollte mal fragen woran es liegen könnte, das mein alter PC: WinXP sp2, 3000Xp 3Gig Ram und eine X850, bei den gleichen Einstellungen 30% bessere Fps zustande bringt wie mein "neuer Rechner"; Vista Home Premium, Opteron (1core) @ 2,4 GHZ. 3 Gig und eine 7900 GT m 512 mb.
> Mein Grafikeinstellungen sind alle auf medium eingestellt, aber dennoch bekomme ich in Städte we Shattrath ~12 fps außerhalb so um die 30, je nachdem, manchmal auch weniger
> 
> ...


hat deine kraka nen stromanschluss den du vergessen hast anzuschliesen ?


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also auch wenn die Anforderungen bei WoW im Laufe der Jahre etwas angestiegen ist, sollte das ohne Probleme laufen. Damals zu Anfangszeiten von WoW hatte ich nur einen 2,2Ghz Pentium 4 mit 1 GB Ram gehabt und es ging auch.
> Shattrath ist nun mal sehr extrem was die Anforderungen angeht. In leeren Gegenden komme ich manchmal locker im Bereich von 200 FPS, aber in Shattrath geht selbst mein Rechner runter auf teilweise < 40 FPS und mein Rechner kann man wirklich nicht als langsam bezeichnen.



arena hab ich 150fps schatt 81 .. 
so grosser unterschied ist da nid .. schatt bremst nid so .. auch nicht beim anmelder
40er raid mc hab ich 75
und in fds hatt ich 100 ^^


----------



## xFraqx (30. Juli 2008)

Ja die Engine von WoW ist immer noch ein Rätsel. Sehr interessant fand ich folgendes :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schon von PCGH geschrieben : Flotte CPU , viel RAM - Grafikkarte egal.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> arena hab ich 150fps schatt 81 ..
> so grosser unterschied ist da nid .. schatt bremst nid so .. auch nicht beim anmelder
> 40er raid mc hab ich 75
> und in fds hatt ich 100 ^^


Ja es gibt auch Leute die sehr schnelle Rechner haben und in Innis haben sie auch nur 20-30fps. Wie xFraqx schon sagt, die Grafikengine von WoW ist echt ein Rätsel. Keiner weis so richtig was wirklich optimal ist für das Spiel.


----------

